# asozial



## ilikescotch

Bueno, mi duda es qué significa o a qué se refiere _asozial_ hablando entre jóvenes. A veces lo entiendo más o menos como naco en mexicano, pero no estoy seguro... a ver si me pueden explicar 

"O Alter, das ist ja richtig asozial"


----------



## Quelle

Literalmente significa antisocial. No conozco la expresión "naco", pero como la entiendo por sus entradas en Google, parece que has acertado.


----------



## ilikescotch

pero antisocial es según yo como tener problemas mentales.. como no sé, asesinos o violadores son antisociales... yo me refiero como a falta de educación??
corríjanme si me equivoco


----------



## Quelle

Pues "asozial" es una persona que no sabe integrarse en la sociedad que actúa en contra de los principios sociales. Sin embargo se usa "asozial" como un insulto sin pensar mucho en el significado original comparable con la palabra "Idiot" que originalmente ha sido un término psicológico para calificar una persona con un nivel de inteligencia muy bajo. Sin embargo hoy en día casi exclusivamente se usa como un insulto.


----------



## ilikescotch

gracias creo que entendí.


----------



## giberian

Acerca de la palabra*naco *(Posiblemente de _totonaco.),_naca.       adj., y m. y f. 1. Indio, indígena. || 2. De bajo nivel       cultural, ignorante.​nunca la he oido con el primer significado, estoy seguro que es mucho más usada con el segundo. Lo mismo sucede con la palabra "asozial" en alemán. Hoy en día, como ya ha aclarado Quelle, entre los jovenes se usa sobre todo para insultar al otro sin hacer caso al significado de la palabra. 
En cuanto a su historia, cabe notar que en la triste primera mitad del siglo XX. alemán, "asozial" se usaba como un concepto genérico que comprendía a todos los grupos de valor supuestamente inferior y, por tanto, dañino al cuerpo social, es decir mendigos, vagabundos, prostitutas y chulos, adictos, homosexuales, gitanos, etc. No tenemos que referir el destino que luego se les designo a muchos de ellos. Sabiendo este trasfondo de la palabra "asozial", en lo personal me siento repugnado de usar y oirla.


----------



## Gatopeter

Luego de haber leído las opiniones anteriores sobre el tema, me atrevo a agregar un par de conceptos:

En principio para aclarar - que no se ha hecho- que lo que se escribe "asozial" en alemán, se escribe "asocial" en castellano.

Existen marcadas diferencias entre un asocial y un antisocial.
asocial es aquel que evita socializar con un grupo específico de personas o con una sociedad en sí o que simplemente no toma contacto: No se socializa.  

Alguien a quien le cuesta tomar contacto sería de hecho alguien poco sociable (timidez, miedos, complejos, poco dominio de los lenguajes del grupo o de un idioma etc. pueden ser algunas de las causas). Ser poco sociable puede ser relativo a "con quién" o en "qué circunstancias" se es así.

un antisocial es una especie de anarquista, alguien que va - claro, en diferentes grados, contra el orden social establecido.

Una conducta extremadamente antisocial se ve en las sociopatías que son, claro está, un cuadro de anormalidad psicológica que puede llegar a ser clínico. Los sociópatas son delincuentes en potencia y muchos lo son ya en la realidad.


----------

